# Verklarte Nacht for Concert Band



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Keep in mind that this is meant for a high school concert band (the one at my school) so there's no tuba, bassoon, or piccolo.

We have a lot of flutes, a lot of clarinets, a lot of trumpets (all 10 people+), 4 altos, 3 tenors, 1 bari, 2 horns (so no point to split into Horn 1 and 2), 2 baritones, hopefully one oboe (thus that part is optional), 1 bass clarinet, 5 trombones (including 2 bass trombones), and 2 percussionists (but we can steal some from the trumpet section). We have three timpani (don't know the sizes), a marimba, clash cymbals, snare drums, a suspended cymbal, bass drum, a glockenspiel, tubular bells, a drum set, bongo drums, a cabasa, tambourines, wind chimes, castanets, a gong, maracas, a bell tree, a triangle, timbales, a shekere, claves, and wood blocks.

There are parts from the original removed for the sake of not having to play for half an hour, and really high notes (no piccolo  ). Trombone 3 is actually bass trombone but I was told by my teacher to put down Trombone 3 instead.

All of it is concert pitch (for now) for ease. Also, it's not close to being finished and the percussion parts definitely need some work. (The section with the tempo "Animated" is incomplete.) I also haven't put any crescendos/diminuendos. The timpani is a rough draft because I don't know what the size of the timpani are at my school. The score also implies that the timpanist would have to tune so many times. All German tempos are translated into English for ease.

So this is what I need from you:

-comments on orchestration (is it balanced, are there good doublings, etc.)
-tips for percussion part (please, please, please)
-comments on whether the difficulty of the piece is okay for a high school (esp. the tremolos)
-comments on tonguing and breathing (flute parts too long?)

Thank you!


----------

